# Selecting beginner golf clubs set



## Rotem

Hey all,

My friend is flying to NY next week and I asked him to bring me back golf clubs set. I would appreciate it if you could help me select a proper set.

I just started playing two months ago but I'm persistent and trying to practice every day. I'm right handed, 29 and have a slightly below average height (1.7 meters = 5.57742782 feet).

The stores that my friend can visit are:

*Golfsmith Retail*

Golfsmith Manhattan - NYC, New York Store

*New York Golf Center*

New York Golf Center | Golf clubs | Golf equipment | Golf balls | Golf accessories | Golf apparel | Golf shoes

*The World of Golf*

The World Of Golf | Buy Discount Golf Equipment

I would like to spend no more then 500$.

Thank you very much!


----------

